# Texas Custom Rod and Tackle Show (April 19th and 20th)



## patfatdaddy

The Texas Custom Rod and Tackle Show is scheduled for April 19th and 20th, 2013 at the Jimmy Burke Activity Center in Deer Park.
Admission to the show is free and it is a non-profit show with any profits going to the Shriner's Childrens Hospital, Project Healing waters and Rods For Soldiers.
We will have rodbuilders, suppliers, manufacturers, tackle companies, and even guides.
There will be many demos and seminars on all phases of rodbuilding from beginners to super advanced.
Vendors can contact Shawn Peterson at 281-507-5519


----------



## patfatdaddy

Just to clarify. No one will be kept from participating as vendors or attendees. This show will be conducted as proffessionally as possible and everyone is welcome. We will avoid controversy and drama. However vendors will also be expected to conduct themselves proffessionally.
Pat


----------



## Swampland

Swampland Tackle respectfully requests and looks forward to receiving the contract documentation for vendor booths at the Texas Rodbuilding Show referenced on this Internet Forum Thread.

The Deer Park Show provides the opportunity to meet our many area customers and present a full line of blanks, components, finish and rodbuilding equipment with no shipping charges and bottom line pricing.

*Blanks:* AMTAK, Batson, Castaway, Rogue, Seeker, Swampland, MHX, Phenix.

*Components:* AMTAK, Batson, Fuji, Castaway, Kigan

*Finish & Epoxies:* Flexcoat, Threadmaster, Trondak

*Wrappers & Tools:* Flex Coat, Batson

*Thread:* FishHawk

The Swampland staff looks forward to the show dates and the opportunity to meet many of our old friends from past shows and making new friends at this one.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

For all those interested in a booth at the show send me a pm with your email address and I will send you a contract and information sheet about the show.

Thanks


----------



## patfatdaddy

We need vendors. We would like to have rod component companies, tackle companies, lodges and fishing guides, lure companies, and anything to do with fishing, kayaking, diving, clothing, or wildlife art. We will also need at least one food vendor.
Just PM me or John. My email address is [email protected]. Phone number 979-418-9093
Pat


----------



## PBD539

The Vendor bookings are begining to roll in.
If you are interested in a booth, please give us a call or PM. Even if you can't pay for your spot right now, we would like to start getting a head count.
Shawn
281-507-5519


----------



## ToddV

MHX Rod Blanks is really looking forward to exhibiting at this event. We will be showing a large selection of models pertaining to your area and even a few that might not. With catalogs decals for hand outs we will be there to support our distributors and local builders.

Regards,
Todd Vivian
MHX Rod Blanks
http://fishmhx.com


----------



## Brett Crawford

*Texas Rod Builders Show in April*

Shawn, I need the paperwork for the show, i think we can make it with our grips. I know you sent something earlier, but don't seem to be able to find it

Thank you, 
Brett Crawford
Tour Star Products


----------



## Silverfox1

What are the hours?


----------



## JuanC

*"*WE will be open from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM on Fridat and 10:00 AM to 6:00 PM Saturday
Pat"


----------



## PBD539

Hello all!

We are only about 2 weeks away from the big show!!!!!

We should have the floor plan finalized & posted by tomorrow afternoon, with all vendors who are paid up at that time.

So far we have Rod Component Manufacturers & Distributors, Custom Rod Builders, Lure Companies, Reel Distributor, Kayak Distributor, Guide Services, Decal Company, Apperal Company, & a Wade Belt & Net Manufacturer.

We will also begin to fill time slots for clinics & demo's next week.

I would like to thank Pat Helton, Bob Keys & John Knowlton for all their help getting this show together. They are the backbone of this event & I would be lost without them!:brew:

Shawn


----------



## 2400tman

Can't wait!!


----------



## patfatdaddy

It is going to be a great show. Bring your wives there will be custom made fiahing shirts for women and no telling what else will be there for the ladies. We will have something for everyone.
Pat


----------



## PBD539

1 week & counting!!!!!!:cop:


----------



## Swampland

We're you able to get a completed floor plan yet ? When can we set up our booths?


----------



## ToddV

*Setup Times*

Yes, what time is going to be available on Thursday to setup?

Todd Vivian
MHX Blanks


----------



## PBD539

VENDORS

I have the floorplan done*.
Give me a call & I will email you a copy. (its a word file, so it wont let me post it on the forum)

Thanks
Shawn
281-507-5519


----------



## Mont

Shawn, make a screenshot and post it as a .jpg file. Word files are notorious for infections.


----------



## patfatdaddy

I think the building will be open a 5:00 PM. We are planning on serving gumbo at 6:00 PM.


----------



## PBD539

I will be getting to the hall @ around noon on Thursday. Anyone who wants to start setting up is welcome to after that. However, no matter when you set up, GUMBO IS MANDATORY!!!!!!


----------



## PBD539

Also, we have about 3-4 booth spaces open (with current configuration). IF you would like a spot please give me a shout.

Shawn


----------



## dr.flatfish

I may have missed it but what is the address? Plan on being there Friday.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Jimmy Burke Activity Center
500 W. 13th Street
Deer Park, TX 77536 
Friday 9am to 9 pm Sat 9am to 6 pm
Hope to see you there.


----------



## dr.flatfish

Thanks DP


----------



## jherna6714

Are vendors taking cash or credit cards at show or it depends on vendors.


----------



## Swampland

Cash and credit cards here.


----------



## capt.dru

Swampland, will you have Batson blanks as well. I will be looking for about 5 blanks in the RX8 and RX7 models.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Swampland

capt.dru said:


> Swampland, will you have Batson blanks as well. I will be looking for about 5 blanks in the RX8 and RX7 models.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


Yes I'll have some. Mostly inshore blanks in RX8, RX7 and RX6 models.


----------



## PBD539

Cash, Credit, Rolled pennies & Beaver Pelts!


----------



## PBD539

*******UPDATE********

Vendors

Move-in will now start @ 3pm on Thursday.

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## C N Spots

Can you post a list of vendors please?


----------



## patfatdaddy

*Vendors*

I will try to do this from memory, our treasurer has the list.
Batson Enterprises
American Tackle
Shoal Patrol Custom Rods
Decal Connection
QT Custom Rods
Chicken Boy Lures
Charles Means Custom Nets
Project Healing Waters
Custom Rod Builders Guild
Rods For Soldiers
Swampland
MHX Rods
Austin Kayak
2 fishing Guides
That is all I can remember right now but I think there are 22 vendors. I will find out who else will be there and update.
Pat


----------



## patfatdaddy

We do have 3 or 4 spaces left if anyone would like to participate. It is going to be a great show.
Pat

979-418-9093


----------



## jchief

Is there and demos or seminars going on and if so do you have times?

I plan on being there tomorrow about 10ish


----------



## patfatdaddy

We are at the activity center setting up now. We are trying to put a schedule of demos together as vendors get here and tell us what they want to do as far as presenting their products. We will behaving demos on all phases of rod building.
Pat


----------



## JFolm

Did you ever get a list of the seminars? Going to try to sneak out there this evening.


----------

